# Hand Feeding?



## Shadow94 (Apr 23, 2008)

One of my tiels, Spike, is really sweet and when I'm near the cage she runs over to me. She also steps up without me even telling her to. But when I pick up a fruit pellet and offer it to her she runs away. Why does she do that and how can I get her to eat from my hand?


----------



## LuvMyTiels (Dec 31, 2009)

When first feeding by hand I use my cockatiel's favorite food. HTH


----------



## Lacedolphin (Apr 16, 2009)

Maybe start with millet or something you know she likes as a treat. I have also used organic non salted pretzel sticks as a handfeeding treat. It makes a mess but they have alot of fun crunching it up and playing with them.


----------



## Autumn (Dec 12, 2009)

Me and my two started with millet also. Now they like being handfed veggies.


----------



## Sam Palmer (Jan 4, 2010)

When I used to have my African Grey Parrot, I found one thing to work, because I was in the same situation you were in, but take some of your tiel's favourite food and use the BACK of your hand, because it may have some reason to not take it from the palm of fingers. For my parrot this worked a charm, because I'm pretty sure it was just a dislike to the other side of my hand. I'm no expert but it's worth a shot


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

My Spike will also not take food from my hand he runs away :wacko: and yes I tried millet  I just put food down infront of him or put it on a plate in his cage. I guess he thinks he is a big bird now and can feed himself


----------

